# wie VPN Netzwerk einrichten



## ohne netz (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und habe direkt eine entscheidende Frage. Ich möchte mit einem Bekannten per Internet Spiel spielen und wollte hierfür einen VPN – Netzwerk einrichten. Beide Computer sind mit Windows Home Edition ausgestattet und wir konnten bis jetzt kein VPN Netzwerk einrichten. Warum? Geht das denn so einfach? Wie geht das denn?
Ich wäre Euch für eine Hilfestellung sehr dankbar!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Ohne Netz


----------



## Caliterra (13. Oktober 2003)

Wollt Ihr über Internet zocken oder über LAN?


LAN:   http://www.windows-netzwerke.de


----------



## ohne netz (13. Oktober 2003)

über das internet spielen


----------



## Tim C. (13. Oktober 2003)

Die Entscheidende Frage ist. Wollt ihr über das Internet im Netzwerk Modus spielen, weil das entsprechende Spiel evtl. nur einen solchen unterstützt ?

Das wäre nämlich die logische Folgerung aus einem VPN Netzwerk. Eure Rechner behandeln sich so, als würden sie in einem gemeinsamen LAN hängen.

Für Spiele ist das allerdings in der Regel nicht nötig, da die meisten über eine entsprechende Internet Gaming Funktion verfügen.


----------



## ohne netz (13. Oktober 2003)

D.h. wie müssen wir vorgehen, wenn wir z.B. c&c über das Internet spielen wollen? Einfach nur die ips eintragen und fertig? Und wie sieht es dann mit Sicherheit aus?

Danke und Grüße

P.S. gibt es vielleicht eine Homepage mit detaillierten Erklärungen für Anfänger?


----------



## Tim C. (13. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich haben dann alle neueren Spiele (gerade Echzeitstrategiespiele) einen Punkt Internet Spiel, kann sich auch Direkt-IP oder Verbinden via IP oder irgendwie so nennen.

Einer erstellt halt ein Spiel, der andere gibt unter ServerIP die InternetIP des Servers (der Rechner des Freundes) ein und drückt auf Connect. Das ist es eigentlich auch schon.

So Sachen stehen aber auch in jedem Spielehandbuch erklärt worauf man da noch evtl. achten muss. Ist meist das einzige, wozu die Handbücher zu gebrauchen sind.

Wie siehts mit der Sicherheit aus ? Nicht mehr oder weniger Gefahr als beim ganz normalen surfen denke ich. Du schickst auch auf einem Port TCP/IP Pakete hin und her, mit denen aber eigentlich noch weniger Leute was anfangen können als mit denen, die dem HTTP Standard entsprechen.


----------

